# Heat



## dguittar2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I noticed driving home today from work that my heat wasn't very hot so when I got home 30 min drive I poped the hood and checked the coolant level it was full so I stuck my finger in it and it was Luke warm anyone think this is a water pump issue? I know usually a water pump issue would be a leak or over heating this is why this puzzels me

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It sounds like a stuck open thermostat issue, not a water pump issue.


----------



## Mishimoto (Jun 27, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> It sounds like a stuck open thermostat issue, not a water pump issue.


This is very likely the issue. Are both the upper and lower hose getting hot once the vehicle is up to temperature?


----------



## donethat (Apr 14, 2012)

Thermostats are cheap and not hard to replace. Be sure and get a gasket if you buy a new Thero'. NAPA puts out a good one.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

donethat said:


> Thermostats are cheap and not hard to replace. Be sure and get a gasket if you buy a new Thero'. NAPA puts out a good one.


You obviously never replaced a thermostat in a Stanza! Personally, I prefer to stick with genuine Nissan thermostats; I've seen too many aftermarket 'stats not run at the same temp as the OEM part even though it's rated at the same temp.


----------

